# Searching for CODY



## ross (Jan 15, 2004)

I found a fifth wheel trailer with cody on the front would anyone
know the manufacturer thanks


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 15, 2004)

Searching for CODY

What year is it?


----------



## ross (Jan 16, 2004)

Searching for CODY

The year model is 2004 i believe the company is ex- fleetwood staff


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 16, 2004)

Searching for CODY

I'm researching it.  I hope to have an answer for you today.


----------



## dx213 (Jan 17, 2004)

Searching for CODY

Cody replaced Glacier from Adveture mfg for 2004. This is the same mfg'r of timberlodge.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 19, 2004)

Searching for CODY

Here is their website:  http://www.adventuremfg.com/


----------

